# Blood Ravens Paint Log



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been sitting on these guys for a while now. I've begun the arduous but rewarding process of painting them as I paint other things. Below is the first nearly complete squad with Sergeant.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

A small update. Just started work on the Terminator Squad, this is the first of many...


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Another small update. After three days of working on him, the Librarian heading up the Terminator squad is complete!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Updates for the Updates God... hehe

I just finished my Techmarine for the army, and I must say, he turned out better than I had anticipated. I might even be getting better at this... maybe...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great job so far, mate! I think, though, that the shoulderpads look a little too clean, especially on the tactical squad. Maybe try a very light coating of either nuln oil or agrax earth shade? Could add some "depth" to the colours. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, the tactical squad was a 'test' squad for just the basic color scheme I'm using. I have yet to really work with the washes much, but the nuln oil was one of the ones I was thinking of using once I'd gotten into the grove of things. Thanks for the advice ^_^


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking great mate. Everything is looking solid. Perhaps a bit of drybrushing (highlights) will help with more depth as well as the washes/shade.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I took some advice and used a wash to tone down the bright tan of the shoulder pads. I think it looks alright actually. Enjoy a nearly complete squad with a few things snuck in for fun.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, it's been forever but I've got a few additions to this army that I'm trying to put the finishing touches on. There are below for your viewing pleasure.




























I'm pretty proud of them, the Centurion especially. Happy how he turned out.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been a little while since I last posted anything here, but I have a couple of updates I thought people might enjoy.

First off it's the Thunderhawk I've been laboring to build and paint for almost a year. Mainly because I'm lazy... and... lazy...










And what creation would be complete without turning around and blowing it up?










Ah... the joys of the hobby...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looked through the posts and it is clear to see your painting is improving at an alarming speed! Love the highlights on the Centurion, and the Thunderhawk is beautiful


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I do appreciate the comment. ^_^ Glad to know people are enjoying my work.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly after looking through your posts the last thing i was expecting to see on this page was a thunderhawk. Nice work on it so far.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, it did take people off guard the first time I put it into a game too. And it holds up pretty well against 30K armies, I've discovered (the hard way).


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I can totally sympathise with a slow work rate and hey, a Thunderhawk is no small job. Looking good though and the smoke/fire looks great.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Mate the thunderhawk looks ace and I love the explosions and smoke. The infantry and tank look a little 'clean' to me though, definitely needs washes, weathering and highlights. However that is my personal taste as I love the 'worn in' look!! Well done and keep going.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

great stuff..blood ravens are on my list of things to do to...


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a few new Blood Ravens that I recently finished.





































Some of the bases need more attention, but I care less about that than I do at the quality of the models themselves. Thoughts?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

just need a few highlight son the faces..will help alot


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

And why are they so shiny? the first one in particular.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They look good but I think a little wash on the gold areas would go a long way.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

jonileth said:


>



Wooow! Thunderhawk! I feel like a kid, giddy with awe. That thing is sick! :so_happy:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> And why are they so shiny? the first one in particular.





Asamodai said:


> They look good but I think a little wash on the gold areas would go a long way.


Mainly because I only washed the gold base coat, I didn't go back over it with a wash after I made it a little more shiny. I'm on the fence about whether I should go back and so something else to it. I sort of like that the gold is a little on the higher gloss side, it stands out from the rest of my army, which is far more subdued and earthy.


----------

